# Resistors sourced from Tayda



## mad5066 (Oct 18, 2019)

I just recently purchased a variety of parts from them and very pleased with the quality. That being said, how's the quality of the metal film resistors? Are the leads super thin and cheap or anything like that? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Robert (Oct 18, 2019)

I don't have any complaints.    The leads used to be thin, thin enough that you really couldn't use them reliably in a breadboard...

Over the past couple years they seem to have switched to a different manufacturer and are much thicker.


----------



## p_wats (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah, I've used Tayda resistors almost exclusively for the last while. Sometimes the leads were a bit thinner than I'd like, but always worked fine.


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 18, 2019)

Ok thanks for the input, looking more closely on their website it looks like they have generic no name or Royal Ohm. I'll give Royal Ohm a try next order. And for about 1 cent a resistor who cares.


----------



## temol (Oct 18, 2019)

I find them better than resistors from Aliexpress kits. They have thicker legs which I use then for breadbording (jumpers) and as a potentiometer mounting legs. 

T.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah I haven’t received any skinny legs from them in a long time. They all measure to spec too (I usually measure 20 or so out of the 100 I buy just for fun). No complaints!


----------



## HamishR (Oct 19, 2019)

I get the 1/4W metal films from tayda and always measure every single resistor I use - just habit!  They always measure well within spec.  They're much the same as the resistors I get from my local electronics stores.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 19, 2019)

No problems with Tayda resistors nowadays (I think the flimsy leads were a thing in the past, though).

Just a heads up, if you order xicon resistors from mouser (e.g., SKU 271-10K-RC for 10k 1/4W resistors) in quantities 10+, they are $0.021/each. Sub the SKU prefix 271 with 270 for 1/8W resistors; change the middle number for the value. Ordering can be super easy if you make excel BOMs and use mouser’s import BOM tool. However, it’s not the same as tayda’s bulk add to cart setup.


----------

